# Poncho



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 27, 2019)

Here's the Poncho! What a great sounding and fun pedal! The title is Russian for raincoat. The diode "D3" in the bottom right corner is not needed according to boss man so I left it out.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 28, 2019)

nice


----------



## Barry (Sep 8, 2019)

nice indeed


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Sep 9, 2019)

How are you getting the white to print on the decal? Do you have a white ink printer using on clear waterslide, or adding the enclosure colour as the background to blend in on white waterslide decal paper?
I'm having no fun getting my ideas out onto the pedal enclosures at the moment


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 9, 2019)

I don't use waterslide decals. This is from a Brother P-touch label maker which prints on clear tape with white ink.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Sep 9, 2019)

Another option to look at for me, thank you!


----------

